
Elon Musk has an idea for autonomous transit vehicles - enlightenedfool
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/21/elon-musk-has-an-idea-for-autonomous-transit-vehicles-but-hes-being-coy-about-it/
======
rdancer
Basically the model of a communal taxi with no set route or scheadule. Common
in the third world. This kind of carpooling is not exactly something people
haven't written about before; I can even faintly remember it being floated in
connection with Tesla in the past.

